# First DNP Run



## BrickHouse88 (Sep 4, 2016)

New here, new to DNP. Really glad I found this forum, not a lot of places welcome DNP discussion.

Basically my plan is to run a low dose for 4-6 weeks depending on how I feel. Gonna start at 250 a day then possibly go up to 375.

I've been cutting already for about a month losing about 6 pounds so diet has been on point. 

One question I have is about T3 and DNP. I'm currently taking 50mcg per day T3. Should this be raised, lowered or eliminated while on DNP?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2016)

How do you know if the diet is on point if you are taking t3?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2016)

OP, T3 is highly catabolic and the notion of supplementing T3 due to its being lowered while on DNP just doesn't hold to logic. If anything, having reduced T3 while on a low dose of DNP will help you preserve muscle while yer in a caloric deficit due to the effect of the DNP on yer metabolism.

Your thyroid will bounce back to normal levels when you come off the DNP.

And like PoB asked: how can you tell if its yer diet or the T3 thats contributing to the weight loss at present?

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## BrickHouse88 (Sep 4, 2016)

I know my diet is on point because I am eating clean, have my macros calculated and in a caloric deficit. The T3 is definitely helping, but I have run T3 before without a clean diet and it didn't do much of anything.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 4, 2016)

4 to 6 weeks is a long time even at 250, assuming you are getting legit dosed of course. nonetheless, starting low is the right way to go. Have in mind what you do for a living, any other activities you do, workouts going to shit but its worth it in the end. I did a 25 day at 250 and it was hell but i lost 25 lbs so it worked out great. 
good luck.


----------



## BrickHouse88 (Sep 5, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> 4 to 6 weeks is a long time even at 250, assuming you are getting legit dosed of course. nonetheless, starting low is the right way to go. Have in mind what you do for a living, any other activities you do, workouts going to shit but its worth it in the end. I did a 25 day at 250 and it was hell but i lost 25 lbs so it worked out great.
> good luck.



I started taking the caps yesterday, at 250 when can I expect to start to feel shitty? So far I just feel a little strange for about twenty minutes after taking a capsule.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 5, 2016)

Everyone is a little different on this. Also depends on your diet a little. Carbs can help with energy levels but also can make u feel hot. For me I think between 10-12 days I started to feel pretty tired all day and my workouts starting suffering pretty bad. At 16-18 days I was dying to finish and was counting the days to get off it. I was on tren when I started so I think that contributed to me feeling hot very soon. For me the first night I was already pretty sweaty. The second night I was drenched in sweat.


----------



## BrickHouse88 (Sep 5, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Everyone is a little different on this. Also depends on your diet a little. Carbs can help with energy levels but also can make u feel hot. For me I think between 10-12 days I started to feel pretty tired all day and my workouts starting suffering pretty bad. At 16-18 days I was dying to finish and was counting the days to get off it. I was on tren when I started so I think that contributed to me feeling hot very soon. For me the first night I was already pretty sweaty. The second night I was drenched in sweat.



Yeah, I'm on 400mg of Tren E right now too, so I was already sweating at night. Tonight will be the 3rd night on DNP. I feel like I am responding well, this morning I already look leaner than I did a few days ago. 

Does anyone else feel ill right after taking their dose? I have been feeling nauseous for about 45 minutes after taking the capsule, but then it passes and I am fine.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 6, 2016)

Try taking it with food


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2016)

On tren
On t3 
On dnp 

But diet is on point because it's clean.

If your diet was actually on point you would find dnp to be useless.  T3 as well. Eating clean is bullshit.  There is no such thing.  You can get fat eating so called clean food.

Enjoy the run.


----------



## BrickHouse88 (Sep 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> On tren
> On t3
> On dnp
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support


----------



## BrickHouse88 (Sep 9, 2016)

It will be a week tomorrow since I started. Down 6 pounds so far. Sides have been minimal. I think I may be starting to hold water though, stomach seems to be a bit bloated in spite of the weight loss.


----------

